# Command and Conquer Generals and Zero Hour Installing issue



## SmokinxACESx21 (May 15, 2011)

After installing generals i get this error
I:\Docu~\Local~\Temp\(A whole lot of numbers)\datgen.exe

both generals and zero hour will install but wont run via deluxe edition

I have installed the first decade before but then uninstalled it to install the deluxe edition for a shockwave mod.

Now i cant get generals to play at all

After uninstalling both deluxe edition and the first decade i noticed the add or remove programs still listed generals and zero hour, leading me to believe it is a registry issue which i have very little knowledge of.

I have used various registry cleaners and still nothing worked

P.s. I have tried removing all temporary files that have had to do with the game
Much help is appreciated

Computer Specs:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 2807 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: I: Total - 476929 MB, Free - 447402 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., Goldfish , 1.xx, X312345678
Antivirus: COMODO Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## SmokinxACESx21 (May 15, 2011)

I found a similar issue on another forum...

http://forums.revora.net/topic/36431-datgenexe-buildings-explode-in-15-seconds/

hopefully this helps me out


----------

